# Rail pressure control DDE 7.3



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

newTIS.infobeta
Home / BMW E70 X5 xDrive35d SAV / Wiring Diagrams and Functional Description / Power train / Diesel electronics DDE7 US / Rail pressure control / Rail pressure sensor /
Rail pressure control DDE 7.3 in the M57TÜ2TOP US

The following components belong to the common rail system and influence the rail pressure control, the principle of which is identical to the ECE version of the M57TÜ2TOP engine both with regard to structure and function. *This entire high-pressure system is able to build up and maintain fuel pressures of up to 1800 bar:[ ... ]*

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...pressure-control/rail-pressure-sensor/XctfcKi


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Is the M57T using a CP3 pump? 1800 bar is not a lot of pressure for a modern common rail. I believe the current CP4.2 pump is 2700 bar.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

1800 bar is 26,000 psi

A leak will cut off a finger. (not just get under the skin...). Checking an injector to see if it holds 200 psi or sprays into a jar is likely terribly inadequate.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

Some do it to check spray pattern, but no need when you can check smooth running control. Do it in P and then check while in D with parking brake on to be safe. Switch on extra loads like defroster, fans, lights... The numbers change a little but if they change a lot there's a weak injector.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The OP is a public answer to a Private Message.

1200 PSI steam plant operators search for (invisible) steam leaks with a straw-broom, watching for the cut straws to go flying.


----------

